# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Problem me lidhjen e internetit ADSL të Albtelekomit

## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

E kam provuar te Pc im me "new connection wizard" dhe funksionon po me dy pc te tjere nuk behet lidhje rri te faza "connection wan etj...."
Ku mund te jete problemi?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Mund te me thot njeri si e ka ber lidhjen e ADSL-se et albtelekomin ?

----------


## MaDaBeR

Na thuaj njehere se sa kompjutera do te lidhesh dhe çfare shpejtesie linje ke dhe te te kthejme pergjigje!

----------


## arbeni_al

> E kam provuar te Pc im me "new connection wizard" dhe funksionon po me dy pc te tjere nuk behet lidhje rri te faza "connection wan etj...."
> Ku mund te jete problemi?


Cfare modemi ke ?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

1 kompjuter lidhja 256 kbs. po ndrrimi i adreses IP a ndikon?

----------


## The Pathfinder

ti kur merr internetin, te japin nga ISP edhe nje fare IP.
Meqe ti e ke me albtelecomin
Provo keto nese IP e ke dinamike dhe jo statike.
gjithesesi, ti mund te hysh ne internet te shohesh cfare IP ke. 
Dhe te konfigurosh modem-in tend.

Perndryshe, perdor kete menyre:
shko tek internet connection dhe 
TCP/IP, besoj se i di keto gjera, shkruaj:
IP:          192.168.1.X (cfare te duash ti nga 2-255)
Subnet:  255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.1.254 (ose 192.168.1.1 - varet nga konfigurimi i modemit tuaj)
DNS : 217.24.241.205
DNS:  217.24.241.206.

Pac Fat!
Nese nuk behet gje, jepi disable dhe riprovoj perseri...
Me lajmero, per ndryshimet!

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Cuna tani nuk kam patur koh ta provoj por se shpejti do ta provoj.
Edhe dicka tjeter , si ka mundesi qe me nje modem lidhja punon ne rregull , dhe pastaj me modemin ne fjale nuk punon nxec tek procesi connecting.... dmth nuk kalon ne "verifying password..."
PAthfinder aty lart ke shkruar "varet nga konfigurimi i modemit" , po si mund te konfigurohet nji modem Adsl-je? Dhe cfare roli ka subneting ne nji lidhje ?
Faleminderit cuna , po ju bezdis me kto pyetjet po dua te mesoj....

----------


## The Pathfinder

> Cuna tani nuk kam patur koh ta provoj por se shpejti do ta provoj.
> Edhe dicka tjeter , si ka mundesi qe me nje modem lidhja punon ne rregull , dhe pastaj me modemin ne fjale nuk punon nxec tek procesi connecting.... dmth nuk kalon ne "verifying password..."
> PAthfinder aty lart ke shkruar "varet nga konfigurimi i modemit" , po si mund te konfigurohet nji modem Adsl-je? Dhe cfare roli ka subneting ne nji lidhje ?
> Faleminderit cuna , po ju bezdis me kto pyetjet po dua te mesoj....


Tek konfigurimi i modemit qe kam vene pak me lart kisha per qellim, kodin qe ti fut per te hyre ne brendesi te modemit.
Psh. une e kam Modemin BILLION te Abissnet-it dhe kur futem per te konfiguruar modemin fus kete 192.168.1.254 dhe me kerkon username dhe password
qe si kushdo ne pergjithesi jane admin, admin te dy.
dhe me pas shko tek quick start dhe aty fus IP qe me ka caktuar albtelecomi, meqe e kam statike, por edhe po ta kem dinamike, nuk mundohem fare ta konfiguroj Modemin. e merr automatikisht te gjitha vete.
dhe konfigurimi i modemit qe kisha une me siper, eshte pikerisht 192.168.1.254/1 varet pra thashe, por ne pergjithesi eshte 192.168.1.1 / 0.1.
Subneti eshte pikerisht ai qe ndan IP tende ne klasa.
Meqe jane tre klasa IP A, B, C, mbase edhe D, nuk e di mjaft mire.
Dhe klasa e pare eshte 255.0.0.0 dhe me IP tende mund te kete cdo klase.
Por subneti eshte ai qe e ndan IP tende me nje IP tjeter te nje klase tjeter.

Ma sqaro pak kete punen e verifikimit te username-it.
Ti hyn ne internet me Albtelecom me username, password?
kur e ke ADSL, nuk besoj se kjo te duhet!
ver modemin me PC ose me nje switch nese ke me teper se nje PC, dhe fut IP 
ne secilin prej tyre psh. 192.168.1.4 tek njeri dhe 192.168.1.5 tek tjetri
dhe te tjerat i kam shkruar me siper.
subnet-in.
Gateway-n lere bosh
dhe DNS te dyja... 

Pac fat!!!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Subneting ka te beje shume ne lidhje pasi cakton nyjen e widenetwork pra sinjalit te internetit qe ip tende i eshte caktuar. subneting me teper ka kuptim nese ip e kthen ne numur binar si psh 192.168.1.0 = 11000000.10101000.00000001.00000000 qe ketu caktohet klasi i subnetit qe jane A,B,C,D,E. Duke caktuar klasen e IP edhe duke ditur se ne nje adrese ka 3 pjese te rendesishme qe jane pjesa e Networkut pra klasi, pjesa e Subnetit, edhe pjesa e hostit mund te kalkulojme se sa Hoste pra sa kompjutera mund te lidhim ne kete subnet. Pastaj ndarjen e subnetit e bejme ne menyra te tilla ku ndajme departamentet per arsye sigurie, per arsye manaxhimi me te thjeshte, per arsye konfliktesh. Maska e caktuar per kete ip qe une dhashe eshte 255.255.255.0 edhe cdo ip qe eshte e tipit 192.168.1.x mund te komunikoje me njeri tjetrin por nese une ketu caktoj 2 tipe subnetesh te ndryshme nje 24 bit e kaloj ne 25 bit me krijohen subnet maska 255.255.255.128 do me krijohen dy networkte te vecanta ku njeri e ka ip e jashtme Gateway 192.168.1.0 edhe ka rangun e ip 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.127 dhe grupi tjeter me ip te jashtme 192.168.1.128 me hoste 192.168.1.129-192.168.1.255 edhe kompjuterat komunikojne midis kompjuterave te te njejtit grup po jo me kompjuterat e grupit tjeter. ky mund te jete nje shembul pak i trashe edhe i ngatruar po subneting eshte shkence me vete :P 

Ardi

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

E pra qeka shkence me vete , qeka shum e ngaterruar , po nejse ca gjera i fiksova.
Po me ngeli fiksim ky konfigurimi i modemit , e kam provuar me 192.168.1.1 me /0.1 (me ftp me http) nuk hapet! Modemi eshte modem ADSL-je!

----------


## The Pathfinder

Kur hapet browser-i, aty shkruaj 192.168.1.1
mbase nuk eshte ky, mbase eshte 192.168.1.2.
mbase eshte nje tjeter 192.168.1.0
mbase eshte nje tjeter 192.168.1.255 ose 192.168.1.254?
Varet...
Por, per konfigurimin e modemit, mos i fut duart vete, se mund te kesh probleme.
Shih ndonje ekspert ne fillim!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Bej nje ipconfig /all e hidhe rezultatin njehere.

Nese ping 192.168.1.1 ose 192.168.0.1 ca pergjigje mer.?

Je I sigurt qe modemi mund te hapet me http?

Cfare lloj modemi eshte?

Ardi

----------


## km92

Tek ne ne Maqedoni, modemet e ADSL jane keto:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Cuna me falni qe po kthej pergjigje kaq me vones .
Tani... prap probleme me kte modemin me nji port. Futem ne faqen e konfigurimit i bej log in po a mund te me thoni si ta bej konfigurimin qe te lidhem me albtelekomin.

----------


## arbeni_al

> Cuna tani nuk kam patur koh ta provoj por se shpejti do ta provoj.
> Edhe dicka tjeter , si ka mundesi qe me nje modem lidhja punon ne rregull , dhe pastaj me modemin ne fjale nuk punon nxec tek procesi connecting.... dmth nuk kalon ne "verifying password..."
> PAthfinder aty lart ke shkruar "varet nga konfigurimi i modemit" , po si mund te konfigurohet nji modem Adsl-je? Dhe cfare roli ka subneting ne nji lidhje ?
> Faleminderit cuna , po ju bezdis me kto pyetjet po dua te mesoj....


Te kam pyetur ne fillim cfare modemi ke?

Nejse po pate te telekomit ZTE hyn me 192.168.1.1 

user:admin
password :admin

Shko tek quick start-->quick setup-->zgjidh opsionin BRIDGE ->Vpi=8 ,VCI=35 dhe vazhdo me next vetem me next dhe prit sa te reboot-ohet modemi.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Si ghithmon me vones , por doja tju falenderoja te gjithve konfigurimi i fundit funksionon.
arbeni_al po ti nga e dije qe kto funskionojne per adsl-ne e albtelekomit.

----------


## arbeni_al

> Si ghithmon me vones , por doja tju falenderoja te gjithve konfigurimi i fundit funksionon.
> arbeni_al po ti nga e dije qe kto funskionojne per adsl-ne e albtelekomit.



Sepse keshtu i konfiguroj une tek puna .

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Pershendetje.po i kthehem kesaj teme sepse kam te njejtin problem me 1 komjuter tjeter me tjeter modem por i njejte me ate te problemit qe u zgjidh.e bej konfigurimin njilloj (lloji bridge dhe vci dhe vpi 8/35)bej dhe lidhjen por kur i jap connect s.lidhet

----------


## E=mc²

> Pershendetje.po i kthehem kesaj teme sepse kam te njejtin problem me 1 komjuter tjeter me tjeter modem por i njejte me ate te problemit qe u zgjidh.e bej konfigurimin njilloj (lloji bridge dhe vci dhe vpi 8/35)bej dhe lidhjen por kur i jap connect s.lidhet


Kontakto njeher me supportin, me sa me tha nje shok kane patur probleme me portat e reja qe kane shtuar. Kur i kane bere enable kan pasur probleme me connection, rezultojne si te rregullta po nuk bejne lidhjen. Sigurohu njeher me kete problem qe te thash, dhe pastaj provo ti besh restart modemit, dhe beji nje konfigurim nga e para po me te njejten menyre se mos ke levizur ndonje options tjeter.

----------


## SilenT-Killer

Clono mac addresen e pc qe lidhet ne net dhe ndrro mac adresen e pc qe nuk lidhet jepja mac addresen e pc qe lidhet ne net.

Se mund ta kete bere NOC i  ISP qe username juaj ka te drejt te kycet vetem prej nje kompjuterit ja mer mac adreses , kur provon ne pc tjeter nuk konektohet. 
Keshtu ja bej une klientave te mi qe i jap ne rrjet.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

